# How long did your CSV process take from VFS South Africa?



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

I need to provide an estimate start date for my prospective employer, which is dependent on the outcome of my Critical Skills Visa. I intend to submit my application in around mid-September at VFS South Africa.

How long does it usually take to process the application when lodged in South Africa? I would appreciate your input based on your experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

keegan007 said:


> I need to provide an estimate start date for my prospective employer, which is dependent on the outcome of my Critical Skills Visa. I intend to submit my application in around mid-September at VFS South Africa.
> 
> How long does it usually take to process the application when lodged in South Africa? I would appreciate your input based on your experiences.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine took 2 weeks in October 2018. To be safe give a bigger period like 3 Months, then shock the employer when it comes out quickly. Don't put pressure on yourself.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 2, 2019)

Mine took about 3weeks,but from what i have heard it usually takes 4 weeks .


----------

